# Est-il possible d'installer un lecteur réseau sur un mac ?



## macone59 (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Je travaille dans une petite entreprise. Nous avons 1 serveur , 8 PC et 1 Mac.
Sur Chaque PC, il y a un lecteur réseau (sous vista : ordinateur --> connecter un lecteur réseau). Ce lecteur réseau correspond à un espace sur le serveur web.
Sur chaque ordinateur, on a donné la lettre i.

Nous avons un intranet installer sur un autre serveur qui fonctionne comme un site internet. Cet intranet va rechercher des documents de cette manière : i://chemin/nom_doc.ext.

Or sur le mac, je ne sais pas comment installer un lecteur réseau.

Il n'y a pas que sur l'intranet que j'ai le souci mais aussi avec les logiciels que j'utilise tous les jours (exemple : Dreamweaver)

Est-il possible d'installer un lecteur réseau sur un mac ?


----------



## iMatthieu (21 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Sur mac (linus-unix) il n'y a pas de lettre de lecteur réseau, mais tu peux tout de même monter un volume réseau (ils sont montés dans /Volumes).

Deux solutions depuis le mac, soit tu vois le serveur dans le finder et tu cliques sur "Se connecter comme...".

Sinon, toujours dans le finder, menu "Aller" puis " puis "Se connecter au serveur..." et là tu tapes :

smb://nom_du_serveur_ou_ip/Partage

Si le serveur est trouvé, une fenêtre s'ouvre et te demande ton user/pass.

J'imagine que tu as un partage windows et c'est pour ça que j'ai utilisé smb et non afp.

Pour que ce volume soit monté automatiquement au démarrage, tu vas dans Préférences Système, Comptes. Tu sélectionnes ton utilisateurs, tu vas dans l'onglet Ouverture, tu cliques sur le petit "+" et tu n'as plus qu'à sélectionner le volume réseau déjà monté.

Par contre pour les liens qui pointent vers des documents avec des chemins i://chemin/nom_doc.ext ça ne marchera pas, il faudra un lien du genre /Volumes/Nom_du_partage/chemin/doc.ext

Pour dreamweaver je l'utilise pas, mais tu peux toujours expliquer tes problèmes ici, d'autres répondront.

Good luck
Matt


----------

